# Happy 13th Birthday Jess! (Non-GSD)



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I still remember the day daddy brought you home.









And here you are at 2 years old.









And later at 7 years old.









And 2 summers ago at 11 years old.









Here you are today on your 13th birthday.









I know you're getting older now but I can see you've still got a lot of life in you. Maybe you can't jump up on the bed anymore but you still love to run and play. You can still give those boys a good run for their money and they still submit to you - The Queen!

Happy Birthday, sweet Jesse.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

That first picture is precious especially with the HUGE collar on the wittle baby.
















Jesse!! Lakota says to keep those boys in line, keeps the teenagers "young at heart".


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

fantastic! and such a big dog too! Happy b day!


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

She gets more and more beauteous with age, I'd say - 
What a glorious day! 
Happy Happy birthday dear Jess!
From the Harmony clan.....


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*









I love the sequence of photos.
:







:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Adorable!!!

Happy 13th Birthday!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Happy birthday Jesse!!! Beautiful girl!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Gorgeous


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*








Queen Jesse!!!!!

More beautiful with each passing year!!!!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Happy birthday Jess!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Happy Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*








Jesse! 

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Jesse and I thank you all for the nice birthday wishes.







She had a great day yesterday. She went for a long walk (weather was much nicer yesterday), got to play catch the snowballs, rolled in the snow, had a nice treat of some ice cream and played with her little brother, Dalton. 

Her old doggie bed was getting too warn and flat so she got a new ortho doggie bed which she seemed to like. She got some new treats made just for senior dogs and a new pink leather collar that says "The Queen" on it.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

I am requesting a pic of her wearing her new collar! That sounds very cool









And a fun birthday for her!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*








DEAR JESS!
What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Happy Birthday Jess!!!! That is great, and you are a very beautiful lady!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Happy 13th Birthday Jess!*

Happy 13th Jesse! She is every bit as beautiful now as she was cute in the first pic! Wishing you many more quality filled years!


----------

